# date



## zaneeta (Sep 28, 2007)

how come the date on all the topics  are a day ahead?


----------



## Bill4728 (Sep 28, 2007)

All the dates are right on my computer.


----------



## TUGBrian (Sep 28, 2007)

today is the 28th right?


----------



## Dave M (Sep 28, 2007)

The dates show up as a day ahead for you because - apparently inadvertently - you chose - when you registered for the BBS - to have all times shown as though you lived in New Zealand!

The way to fix it is to click on "User CP" on the above blue bar, then click on "Edit Options". Finally, under the "Date & Time Options", select "(GMT - 5:00) Eastern Time...." and click on "Save Changes" at the bottom of the page.


----------

